
Border agents threatened to “be dicks,” take my phone if I didn’t unlock it - ryan_j_naughton
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/05/man-border-agents-threatened-to-be-dicks-take-my-phone-if-i-didnt-unlock-it/
======
a3n
> After he unlocked his iPhone SE, agents took it out of sight for five to 10
> minutes before giving it back and sending him on his way.

I would have let them keep it, or thrown it away.

------
dTal
>There was a chance that they would eventually find and search my laptop
anyway, but I thought if I turned over my phone, they might be satisfied with
that. I unlocked my phone and handed it over. The agent asked for my passcode.
I selectively ignored him and chose instead to answer the other agent's
questions about some items in my bag. I assume the agent with the phone
decided to take it while it was still unlocked rather than wait for me to
answer and risk having the phone relock and me change my mind.

Genius. 5-10 minutes after "giving in" he was on his way, laptop unsearched.
This suggests a defense - have two phones...

~~~
devopsproject
> laptop unsearched

I'd imagine your phone as much, if not more, info on it than a laptop. Plus it
has the ability to track your location and everything bit of data sent and
received. And who know what was installed on it.

I'd agree with the two phones, but they phone they "searched" should be thrown
into a garbage can

------
tinus_hn
I wonder what the next step is once people are used to this kind of abuse.

